
How to Convert Blender Models to WebGL in 4 Simple Steps - soft8soft
https://www.soft8soft.com/blender-to-webgl-in-4-simple-steps/
======
sschultz76
Can I use 3ds Max or Maya to do the same?

~~~
soft8soft
Yep, you can use Verge3D for 3ds Max plug-in. Maya is not supported yet.

